# what kind of chicken?



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

This girl is old and would like to get another one. I just don't know what kind of chicken she is. Big brown egg layer.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I don't see a pic?


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

jennifer said:


> I don't see a pic?


Sorry thought I added it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

She's a Black Australorp...one of my favorite breeds and must for any sustainable flock!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

What does a black australorp do that makes them essential?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They lay like gumball machines for up to 7 years..and beyond, from all reports. They have decent meat on their carcass for when they are done...not the best, but still a decent carcass.

They are hardy, thrifty on feed, good foragers, great free rangers, good mothers, good broodies, quirky and friendly, very talkative, good feathering, molt lightly, lay through the winter, lay consistently and have great laying longevity, have few laying issues, great flock birds with great social skills....in other words, they are just about the easiest bird to ever have in the flock and are just wonderful for beginners as well as oldsters. 

They earn their keep year after year and are just a fun bird to have around, not to mention beautiful. I have had them over and over and have never had any complaints about the breed...and I'm super picky about who I invest feed into.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Hmmmm..... Maybe I'll get a homeless australorp from the humane society.


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

Bee said:


> They lay like gumball machines for up to 7 years..and beyond, from all reports. They have decent meat on their carcass for when they are done...not the best, but still a decent carcass.
> 
> They are hardy, thrifty on feed, good foragers, great free rangers, good mothers, good broodies, quirky and friendly, very talkative, good feathering, molt lightly, lay through the winter, lay consistently and have great laying longevity, have few laying issues, great flock birds with great social skills....in other words, they are just about the easiest bird to ever have in the flock and are just wonderful for beginners as well as oldsters.
> 
> They earn their keep year after year and are just a fun bird to have around, not to mention beautiful. I have had them over and over and have never had any complaints about the breed...and I'm super picky about who I invest feed into.


Thank you so much for identifying her. I bought her at trades day. Yeah I know bad idea. They said she was 18 months. But, their full is sh*t. She laid everyday for 3 months straight. Now I'm lucky to get 1 a week. I'm sure she was mistreated by the look of the growths on her feet. At least she has gotten a good home with 2 acres to free range. She is still head of flock. Have 3 week old pullets (2 of them) and she mothers them from the other 7. I will definitely be getting another. Thanks


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You might also regulate her feed....she seems very heavy in the wrong places and this could also prevent her from laying as well. BAs aren't known for putting on too much weight, though one of the fattest birds I've ever killed was a BA and she didn't appear that fat, she was an anomaly. 

They are usually very trim and feed efficient. 

This is also the time of year they go into a slow down as they prepare to molt, so this could be a factor also.


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

Bee said:


> You might also regulate her feed....she seems very heavy in the wrong places and this could also prevent her from laying as well. BAs aren't known for putting on too much weight, though one of the fattest birds I've ever killed was a BA and she didn't appear that fat, she was an anomaly.
> 
> They are usually very trim and feed efficient.
> 
> This is also the time of year they go into a slow down as they prepare to molt, so this could be a factor also.


I live in Texas and since the heat she's not laying for that reason I think. She is also roosting in a wooden box we built for her gerth. Who knows.


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

vanthes2007 said:


> I live in Texas and since the heat she's not laying for that reason I think. She is also roosting in a wooden box we built for her gerth. Who knows.


Do you buy your BA's from hetchery? Where are you from?


----------

